# Taurus Tracker??????



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

About a week ago, we were deer hunting up in the mountains and had a storm roll in and the fog limited visibility to a recorded 76 feet. My cousin ended up lost right after dark and with a Godsend, his phone was able to reach deer camp and we ended up finding him about an hour and a half later. Pretty scary deal when we found out he stumbled up on some bears. I'm not going to go into too much detail as to what all happened as it doesn't matter now, everything is alright, but our relocated deer camp is in prime black bear country and between the two of us we saw 11 on that trip. I've been carrying an old Remington Rand 1911 A1 45 A.C.P. with 230 grain PMC Starfire Hollowpoints. Not the ideal load. But I've been thinking I might ask for it for a present, thought I'm not sure if I will. I'd just like some insight as I've always been intrigued by the taurus tracker. I was looking at the Tracker 357 magnum with a ported barrel. No more than 5" in length, I don't even know if it comes in that barrel length, if not, 4". Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Morning,

Don't know about the Taurus Tracker (they are well built pistols) but if I
were in Bear Country I would be carrying something bigger than .357
(probably a .44 Mag) and bone up on my Marksmanship and which shots
would involve an immediate kill.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

The only tracker I ever held was a .357 and I liked the way the gun fit my hand. Now, if the .44 magnum has the same frame size as the .357, then I'd definitely look into it. I've shot all sorts of .44 magnums and had no trouble with recoil, but I never liked how bulky the guns seemed just becuase of the large frame size. I have big hands so the grip size isn't the problem. I just feel clumbsy when I use revolvers with large frames.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

The Tracker in 357 mag is a fine revolver. They also make it in Titanium, which lightens it up considerably. My buddie who lives in Deer Lodge MT. uses this gun but chambered in 41 mag. They also make a larger framed 44 mag that is light as a feather as well.

Good luck
Gunny


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If I were getting a Tracker, it would be in 41 Mag, rather than 357...


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

I pack the .41 Titanium 627 in 4 inch barrel. I really like it. The only problem I have is I actually forgot I was packing it. no joke. We were white tail hunting and I was carrying a 12guage just to shoot birds. Three buddies all had tags so I figured I would wait until they filled theirs before I really tried to fill mine. Buddy goes out one point I walk out the other- white tail doe jumps out and stops about 25 yards away. I was like damn wish I had a rifle or my buddy was here. She stood and looked at me for a couple of minutes and then walked off. Damn stupid stupid stupid- oh well she probably wouldn't have tasted anygood- not having been run.

The .41 is a 5 shot versus the 357 7 shot. Both weigh about the same. I use mine for hiking and hunting. Some will say it is not enough or a well placed shot is better blah blah blah. I have not met a bear face to face and hope not to but I pack mine because I hate the feeling of "wouldhaves and could haves"


----------



## 35lever (Dec 29, 2005)

I just perchased a Taurus Tracker in 44mag. to take hog hunting. I use a Marlin 35rem as my main gun. I havnt picked it up yet as I have to wait 10 days to get it (CA). It feels very good in the hand even better(to me) than the Ruger GP100. Sights are very visable and the uggly rubber grips is comfortable. I just didnt put much thought into recoil , the gun only wieghs 38 ounces. Anyone shot one of these in 44? If so what brand/load do you use?


----------

